# Newbie All Around!!



## Big Johnny69 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey guys, decided to take the leap from skiing to snowboarding. Going to give it my first attempt this weekend. 

A little about myself, I'm a 37 year old Canadian, 6'4', 220lbs. I know I should probably rent equipment first, but I'm opting to buy used as it's $30+ each time to rent and I don't plan on giving up after my first try.

I was hoping for some input from the community as to what type and size of board I should be starting out on.

I've done some searching on my local used goods for sale sites and have come across the following boards and bindings I am thinking of picking up.

Sims FS400WD Austria series 156cm w/ UpLink bindings
Elan Spectra 65 162cm w/ Liquid bindings
Ride National Series 163cm w/ Ride bindings
Deeluxe LDX59 158cm w/ Ride bindings
LTD 163cm (not sure of series as poster hasn't replied back yet) w/ LTD bindings

I plan to do mainly just mountain runs with the possibility of progressing to the odd jump here and there. Park time may come later if I get hooked. 

Thanks in advance and I look forward to reading up on all things board!!


----------



## mikemack03 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd would definitely rent, Why invest in equipt when you don't even know what you want out of it in terms of feel and ride. however im 6-2 210 and i ride a 165cm. Also you may only be able to use a wide board due to shoe size. Seasonal rentals are about 100.00 fo board boots and bindings


----------



## Big Johnny69 (Feb 19, 2014)

mikemack03 said:


> I'd would definitely rent, Why invest in equipt when you don't even know what you want out of it in terms of feel and ride. however im 6-2 210 and i ride a 165cm. Also you may only be able to use a wide board due to shoe size. Seasonal rentals are about 100.00 fo board boots and bindings




Thx for the advice Mike. I can buy packages for the same cost, so my thought was to purchase, give it a few gos and if I don't like it re-sell the stuff for what I paid (or close to that).

I'm not a quitter so I am hoping I like it and could get a season or two out of the gear before buying new.


----------



## mikemack03 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm on my 4th year and i got hooked right away, it is exhausting learning lol


----------



## Big Johnny69 (Feb 19, 2014)

So I've heard. I'm pretty determined...LOL. Don't know if that's a good or bad thing when it comes to this.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i wouldn't go shorter than 160, and if your feet are more than 12 or 13 get a wide


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

I just started and used the same logic. At $30 a day for rental, after three or four days I'm better off buying. Plus I'm gearoholic.

I still recommend you start by buying the boots. I got really lucky and found some 32 Lashed in my size that were almost new for less than $60. But you don't want to be cheap on the boots. Plus, if you need a size 12 or larger you may need a wide board.


----------



## Big Johnny69 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm a 11.5-12 depending on brand.

In regards to the "wide board", would a wider board make up for a shorter board? Or is it all relative to stiffness?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

keep it simple, you are fine with a 'normal' no wide needed for a 12 foot, esp if you are starting out...i would go with a 160 minimum for your weight though


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Big Johnny69 said:


> Thx for the advice Mike. I can buy packages for the same cost, so my thought was to purchase, give it a few gos and if I don't like it re-sell the stuff for what I paid (or close to that).
> 
> I'm not a quitter so I am hoping I like it and could get a season or two out of the gear before buying new.


like skiing... the boot is the most important part of the equipment.

buy a good pair of boots, have it properly fitted to you.

rent boards the rest of the season.

end of season and beginning next season... buy new, leftover equipment.


----------

